# install new kernel



## maskmoataz (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to know how can I install 8.2 i386 with PAE kernel on 8.2 amd64 bit. When trying to do that found this error:


```
cpu doesn't support long mode
```

Any help to do that in command please, because I am not experienced in FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

You can't install an i386 kernel on a amd64 system.

Why on earth would you want to do that anyway?


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 6, 2012)

To avoid the error message and can boot the server with i386 with PAE kernel not amd64 bit.


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 6, 2012)

also try to load new iso for 8.2 and found the problem which can't me install the right driver for network

the tow lan card is ethernet Intel pro 10/100/100 and after install from cd on vkvm found just one lan card and it is "RealTek 8139c+/8169/8110s pci Ethernet card" not intel

how also install the driver for intel and make the tow lan card work

i am not advanced in FreeBSD so could you please anyone who will reply make it with explain in command


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

maskmoataz said:
			
		

> to avoid the error message


What error message?



> and can boot the server with i386 with PAE kenerl not amd64 bit


This is not possible. You will have to reinstall the entire server. Certainly not recommended, PAE doesn't work too good, you should stick to FreeBSD-amd64.


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What error message?



This message "cpu doesn't support long mode"




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> This is not possible. You will have to reinstall the entire server. Certainly not recommended, PAE doesn't work too good, you should stick to FreeBSD-amd64.



also i have try to install new os for 8.2 and found the problem which can't me install the right driver for network

the tow lan card is ethernet Intel pro 10/100/100 and after install from cd on vkvm found just one lan card and it is "RealTek 8139c+/8169/8110s pci Ethernet card" not intel 

how also install the driver for intel and make the tow lan card work 

i am not advanced in FreeBsd so could you please anyone who will replay make it with explain in command


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

maskmoataz said:
			
		

> This message "cpu doesn't support long mode"


You can NOT run an i386 kernel on a FreeBSD-amd64 system!



> also i have try to install new os for 8.2 and found the problem which can't me install the right driver for network the tow lan card is ethernet Intel pro 10/100/100 and after install from cd on vkvm found just one lan card and it is "RealTek 8139c+/8169/8110s pci Ethernet card" not intel how also install the driver for intel and make the tow lan card work i am not advanced in FreeBsd so could you please anyone who will replay make it with explain in command



Please use some punctuation in your texts, this is really difficult to read.

Now, lets start again. 

What version of FreeBSD do you have installed? 
What isn't working with the install?


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 6, 2012)

i have install 8.2 i386 and the problem in lan card read before install new os Intel pro 10/100/100 and now with new os read "RealTek 8139c+/8169/8110s pci Ethernet card" also how to install the driver for intel and make the tow lan card work


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm guessing you don't have an Intel card in your machine. It would have been detected.

Post the output of `$ pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## phoenix (Jan 6, 2012)

maskmoataz said:
			
		

> This message "cpu doesn't support long mode"



That message means you do not have a 64-bit CPU.  Thus, you cannot run a 64-bit OS.  Simple as that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2012)

maskmoataz, write better posts, this is unreadable and unacceptable.
Mind your writing style: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043

Also, if people ask questions, answer them instead of repeating the same thing over and over again.


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 7, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you don't have an Intel card in your machine. It would have been detected.
> 
> Post the output of `$ pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`




Thank You for reply but let me explain for you 

When i have received the server from OVH it come with him kernel with 8.2 amd 64 bit

in this version i try  command like your and found it this


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x20028086 chip=0x01008086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x20028086 chip=0x01028086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:22:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = simple comms
em0@pci0:0:25:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x20028086 chip=0x15038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:      class=0x060400 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c168086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c4a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
pcib2@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x20028086 chip=0x88921283 rev=0x10 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Technology Express (ITE) Inc'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:22:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = simple comms
em0@pci0:0:25:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x20028086 chip=0x15038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:      class=0x060400 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c168086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c4a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x20028086 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
pcib2@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x20028086 chip=0x88921283 rev=0x10 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Technology Express (ITE) Inc'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none2@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x0c0330 card=0x20028086 chip=0x01941033 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NEC Electronics Hong Kong'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
```

you will find the section for lan card shown intel


also when try Vkvm found the kernel load module em for intel and i am sure about that

Now i have install the new os 8.2 i386 but found the output for your command 

you will found the output in the attachment sorry for that but the machine in vkvm mode and can't take the words copy

so in this case there is problem i can't make the server login via internet because there is just 1 card and the ip's is virtual ip 10.0.0.0/8

so the question is how can i take the driver form old os and put it in the new os or how can i install the right driver for this machine 

thank's again


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 7, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> That message means you do not have a 64-bit CPU.  Thus, you cannot run a 64-bit OS.  Simple as that.



Thank's for replay so could you please tell me how can i install the driver for intel lan card for this machine after i have install the os


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 7, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> maskmoataz, write better posts, this is unreadable and unacceptable.
> Mind your writing style: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043
> 
> Also, if people ask questions, answer them instead of repeating the same thing over and over again.



Thank's for replay i will try to do that sorry for this but really i don't mean that

Sorry again


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2012)

Post #12 appears to have two copies of the pciconf output.  The Realtek doesn't appear at all, and later it's mentioned that there's a virtual machine involved.  I'd guess the Realtek is a physical card and the Intel is an emulated card in the VM.  So it is likely not a driver problem at all, but the virtual machine has to be configured to provide a second network interface.


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 10, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Post #12 appears to have two copies of the pciconf output.  The Realtek doesn't appear at all, and later it's mentioned that there's a virtual machine involved.  I'd guess the Realtek is a physical card and the Intel is an emulated card in the VM.  So it is likely not a driver problem at all, but the virtual machine has to be configured to provide a second network interface.



The problem is the way to make this. Also is there is way to install the OS from ISO file on the OS? I mean I want install 8.2 i386 from the 8.2 amd64 with ISO file.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

maskmoataz said:
			
		

> mean i want install 8.2 i386 from the 8.2 amd64 with iso file


Not possible.


----------



## maskmoataz (Jan 10, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not possible.



Thanks for reply is there any way to install freebsd FreeBSD via VNC?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

maskmoataz said:
			
		

> Thanks for replay is there any way to install freebsd via VNC



No.

Chapter 2 Installing FreeBSD 8.x and Earlier
Chapter 3 Installing FreeBSD 9.x and Later


----------

